
Stephen Hawking Says We Should Really Be Scared of Capitalism, Not Robots - elmar
http://usuncut.com/news/edit-complete-hw-stephen-hawking-says-really-scared-capitalism-not-robots/
======
eggy
Yeah, and the invention of the washing machine put so many people out of work,
and only the rich have them...right. He's a physicist, not an economist or
philosopher, with the exception that his fame gives him a platform to express
his opinions, but his fame buys him credit to speak across disciplines and for
people to lend false credibility to his opinions.

~~~
tobltobs
Instead of such a cheap ad hominem rant, why not say one or two words about
why do you think he is wrong?

